# kdm nach Updates mit englischem Tastaturlayout

## l3u

Hallo :-)

Mein kdm startet mit englischem Tastaturlayout, und ich weiß nicht, wieso. Ist seit einem einem X-Update auf einem Computer,  wo ein dreiviertel Jahr keine Updates mehr gefahren wurden, vorher war das Tastaturlayout deutsch. Hier ist meine (unveränderte) xorg.conf:

```
Section "ServerLayout"          

        Identifier      "X.org Configured"

        Screen          0       "Screen0"       0       0

        InputDevice     "USB-Maus"      "SendCoreEvents" 

        InputDevice     "Touchpad"      "CorePointer"    

        InputDevice     "Keyboard"      "CoreKeyboard"   

EndSection                                               

Section "Files"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi" 

    FontPath    "/usr/local/share/fonts" 

EndSection                               

Section "Module"

        Load    "glx"

        Load    "extmod"

        Load    "xtrap" 

        Load    "record"

        Load    "GLcore"

        Load    "dbe"   

        Load    "dri"   

        Load    "freetype"

        Load    "type1"   

EndSection                

Section "Extensions"

        Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection                         

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Keyboard"

        Driver          "kbd"     

        Option          "XkbLayout"     "de"

        Option          "XkbModel"      "pc105"

EndSection                                     

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "USB-Maus"

        Driver          "mouse"   

        Option          "Device"        "/dev/input/mice"

        Option          "Protocol"      "Auto"           

        Option          "ZAxisMapping"  "4 5"            

        Option          "Emulate3Buttons"                

EndSection                                               

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Touchpad"

        Driver          "synaptics"

        Option          "Device"                "/dev/input/touchpad"

        Option          "Protocol"              "event"              

        Option          "ShmConfig"             "true"               

        Option          "TopEdge"               "1010"               

        Option          "BottomEdge"            "5150"               

        Option          "LeftEdge"              "1140"               

        Option          "RightEdge"             "5150"               

        Option          "TapButton2"            "3"                  

        Option          "TapButton3"            "2"                  

        Option          "CircularScrolling"     "1"                  

EndSection                                                           

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "AUO"     

        ModelName    "1474"    

EndSection                     

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "intel"

        VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

        BoardName   "Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller"

        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"                                                     

EndSection                                                                          

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "dri"

        Mode 0666

EndSection
```

Kann mir vielleicht einer von euch auf die Sprünge helfen?! Ich kapier nicht, wieso den X-Server das

```
Option          "XkbLayout"     "de"
```

scheinbar nicht weiter stört ...

----------

## 69719

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.5-upgrade-guide.xml schon drüber gestolpert? Ist auch unter "eselect news list" zu finden.

----------

## l3u

Tatsache ;-) Ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen, als ich auf meinen anderen Rechnern Updates gemacht hab, da ist kein Y oder Z im Paßwort :-D

Danke für die Hilfe!

----------

